
Tor/Mozilla Meeting Notes on Tor-In-Firefox Integration - r3bl
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tbb-dev/2017-November/000652.html
======
zaarn
If Tor became a standard feature in Firefox that would indeed by amazing.
Would also give Tor a bit of a better credibility over the current one ("Tor
is for illegal stuff" which nobody who understands what Tor is for likes)

